# New fish after tank finished cycling.



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So I had almost 30 feeder gold fish in the tank while it was cycling. Didn't take long, almost 4 weeks which I'm guessing isn't bad.  Since I had so many fish in it for the cycle I built up a very nice bacteria colony which is holding on all the fish I bought.

Before I went to the lfs I caught all the gold fishies and gave them to my father for his tank and I also returned some. Hour or so later I'm home with 100$ in fish <3. I do have a very nice plant pack coming to me asap in the mail so this will also keep nitrates down, has about 12+ plants in it and depending on how much room I have in the tank I might go buy more from the lfs.

Here is the list of fish I bought.
Black Ghost knife
3 clown loaches
6 albino bn plecos
clown pleco
2 angels
red tail shark
2 gold gourami
Opaline gourami
2 dwarf gourami
Banjo Cat

Anyhow instead of posting 15 pictures I just made a photo album and you can all view them there and comment on them as you like or comment in this thread either doesn't matter to me.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=262

P.S. Yes I know all the risk I'm taking with these fish in the same tank And I also understand in the next 4 months I will need a bigger tank.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Then why take the risk, and why not wait.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Part of living life is taking risk, Strange things have also came from the fish world so Hoping for the best and planing for the worst. I have tanks already ready if I need to move a few or two.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Is it me or some of your tanks especially the 55 gallon are overstocked? I don't know much about 55 gallons and what fish you should have there..

Anyways Nice tank.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Nah none of his tanks are overstocked
Keep an eye on all of the gouramis, they can be really aggressive to each other sometimes
Also, I don't know if you really care about the shrimp or snails but the clown loaches will probably eat them all
Other than that I would suggest you get a couple more Angels as they will be less aggressive in bigger groups and Id suggest at least 6 cory cats as a clean up crew on the bottom. I wouldn't buy more fish for a couple days though just to see how your tank handles all these new fish at once.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

How many more angels? Like two more? Yeah I'm guessing my male gold gouramie has been a little aggressive chasing the other gold and opaline around but he doesn't mess with the dwarf ones.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Whoa, did you add all those fish at once?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

all of them but the 6 albino plecos they went in like 2 days before hand or so


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I will be amazed if all those fish survive. Adding all those fish at once is extremely dangerous.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah it normaly would but i had almost 30 or more gold fish in it when i was cycling which built my bacteria colony up enough to hold for that many fish which is why i only added 20 fish after i removed the gold fish lol so im all good


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah your tank should def be able to handle that many fish after 28 goldfish
I would say you could do 3 or 4 more angels 
Yeah I never sell more than one non-dwarf gourami because people almost always end up with one gourami in the end due to bullying.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

the reason people add fish slowly is so the baceteria doens't get overwhelmed. Nothing to do with numbers.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I was smart and was able to shave about a month off of time due to smartness and comon sense lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh, i must've missed the part about the goldfish. After learning that part, i am no longer worried for you lol


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Oh, i must've missed the part about the goldfish. After learning that part, i am no longer worried for you lol


Yup I'm going up to the lfs again today and gonna grab a few more angels and return one of my gold gourami due to aggression. 

Might grab a few fish that shoal cause all my fish seem to hang around the bottom and its depressing lol.


----------

